# Best Black Bean Burgers



## HappyAvocado (Jul 30, 2005)

had some of these for dinner last night, it is very similair to falafel (my kitchen sure smelled like falafels cooking!)

1 12 oz can of black beans, drained 
1-2 cups cooked rice
1/2 of a portobella mushroom
1 large stalk of celery
1 carrot
1/2 of a medium onion
1/2 cup of fresh corn
bread crumbs
parsley
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp garlic powder (fresh makes it a little too pungent, IMO)
salt and pepper to taste

in a food processor, grind up the rice, mushroom, celery, carrot, onion, corn and spices until it is blended and uniform, but not gooey ( i mean dont blend it too long!).  take the rice mixture out of the processor and put the beans in, blend the beans until they are smooth.  combine the rice mixture and the blended beans, then add chopped parsley, salt and pepper to taste, and bread crumbs until the mixture is solid enough to make into patties.  fry the patties in a pan on medium heat until they are browned on the outside, yum!  i had mine in a whole wheat pita with lettuce, tomato, avocaco, and cucumber, but these burgers are also good in a bun with kechup and mayo like a regular burger.  garbanzo beans can be substituted for black beans, and then it is really a falafel burger!


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my! Those sound great! I bet you could really change around the recipe, depending upon which seasonal veggies you have around the house. Thanks so much for the recipe!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Jul 30, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Oh my! Those sound great! I bet you could really change around the recipe, depending upon which seasonal veggies you have around the house. Thanks so much for the recipe!



yes, you can!  i have used zucchini, different types of mushrooms, well drained spinach, all kinds of things.  so long as the mixture is more than half rice and beans it should hold together.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 12, 2005)

Failing black beans what other sorts of beans do you think would work welll in this recipe? Perhaps kidney beans?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2005)

This looks good.  My SO's granddaughter is a vegetarian and I can use this recipe when she comes North for Christmas!  Thanks.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Aug 15, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Failing black beans what other sorts of beans do you think would work welll in this recipe? Perhaps kidney beans?



i suppose any beans would work.. i have just tried it with black beans and garbanzo, but i bet red beans or kidney would be yummy! 

Andy, this one is a big hit with vegetarians at my barbeques!!!


----------

